# Angeln in und um Callantsoog



## Maik GE (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Fahre in zwei Wochen nach Noordholland nähe Callantsoog und 
kenne mich da absolut nicht aus.
Da meine Kinder gerade das Angeln für sich entdeckt haben, aber der Aufenthalt ja auch nicht ewig dauert und auch noch andere Ausflüge geplant sind möchte ich nicht die Zeit mit der Suche nach Angelstellen verbringen.
Ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Marcoallround (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in und um Callantsoog*

Hey 
Auf was möchtest du denn angeln? und im süss oder salzwasser?
Grüsse Marco


----------



## DUSpinner (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in und um Callantsoog*

Brandungsangeln am Meer,Feedern im Nord-Holland-Kanal in Akerslot (einige Km entfernt)  oder Plattfischangeln mit einem Mietboot im Wattenmeer bei Texel


----------



## Maik GE (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in und um Callantsoog*

Also ich würde mich ersteinmal ausrüstungsbedingt auf das Süßwasser festlegen.

Tochter (8) zurzeit absoluter Ansitzfan feedern und stipen.
Sohn(11) hat gerade das Spinnen entdeckt.
Und wenn dann noch etwas an den Haken geht (nicht so wie an den Kanälen hier bei uns) dann wird es auch nicht so schnell langweilig.
25km um Callantsoog sollte es doch einige vielversprechende Stellen geben.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Marcoallround (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in und um Callantsoog*

Hey 
Ja die gibt es sehr wohl, kann dir aber nur zum spinnern auskunft geben und zwar gibt es in der umgebung kolhorn paar Brücken die top auf Barsch und Hecht sind hab dort auch schon paar am feederangeln gesehen.Oder was auch top ist bei Pumpwerken. Viel spass, wird schon klappen war jetzt auch 2 wochen dort und hab gut gefangen. 
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Maik GE (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln in und um Callantsoog*

Danke für die Antwort.

muss nur aufpassen laut visplanner ist hinter Kolhorn das Gebiet eines anderen HSV

Gruß
Maik


----------

